# semi gloss sheen problems



## Pawl (Mar 5, 2008)

I switched to Pro Classic waterborne interior acrylic enamel semi gloss and added 8ounces of Floetrol. The trim I am painting for my interior doors does not have the same sheen as the old Behr semi gloss painted trim that is right next to it.The Pro Classic almost has that flat look to it like primer.Is it possible it was mixed wrong or can Floetrol have that much of an effect? Any thoughts? The color is Swiss Coffee


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Pawl said:


> I switched to Pro Classic waterborne interior acrylic enamel semi gloss and added 8ounces of Floetrol. The trim I am painting for my interior doors does not have the same sheen as the old Behr semi gloss painted trim that is right next to it.The Pro Classic almost has that flat look to it like primer.Is it possible it was mixed wrong or can Floetrol have that much of an effect? Any thoughts? The color is Swiss Coffee


What kind of door is it? Is it that masonite/fiberboard stuff? If that's the case you need to prime them before you paint them. Without the primer, the resin in the paint, which is what makes it glossy, gets sucked straight into the fiberboard because it acts like a sponge. It ends up leaving the flattening pigments on the surface, which is why it appears really flat.

And even if they said they were "pre-primed" it doesn't matter. YOu have to use a paint primer anyway. When the manufacturer says pre primed, its for shipment, not for coating.

PS...Also, a second coat will probably do the trick


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Not even going to get into the low quality of Behr paint, i will only reccomened to buy your paint from a paint store in the future. 
So different brands vary in sheens, for example sw gloss, is much glossier than ici's gloss. ( which looks like a semi gloss) Floetrol has never affected sheen in my experience.
If you have used the same paint before and the sheen is not comparable i would speak to a rep about your problem. If this was a small painting job that you did, or you just started the job then i say go buy some more paint and repeat. 

As mentioned above if the door is new and never primed previous that will give you a flat dull look. You must prime new material.


----------



## Pawl (Mar 5, 2008)

You are right about the masonite fiberboard doors.That is what I have. I got a gallon of SW Pro lock primer to seal it. I called the rep at SW and told him the semi-gloss doesn't have the same sheen as the old trim right next to it that still has Behr on it. And the prehung door, jamb and trim I was talking about has Pro Lock primer under the SW semi gloss.He said the semi-gloss they sell has a lower sheen than Behr. He gave me a complimentary gallon of Pro Classic GLOSS interior acrylic enamel and I put one coat on already and it looks more like the semi gloss from Behr. I think I will prime everything with 2 coats just to be safe.My house was built in 1965 so it has flat panel interior doors with no design on them.I gotta tell you these doors look sharp with satin nickel hinges and satin nickel door latches and knobs. Take a look at this style of door. it gives the house some more character.
Click here: Palazzo Series


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad that SW was able to get you fixed up with a glossier sheen. That kind of service is why most folks here prefer real paint stores.

I use the ProClassic Gloss myself...

SirWIred


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Pawl said:


> I switched to Pro Classic waterborne interior acrylic enamel semi gloss and added 8ounces of Floetrol. The trim I am painting for my interior doors does not have the same sheen as the old Behr semi gloss painted trim that is right next to it.The Pro Classic almost has that flat look to it like primer.Is it possible it was mixed wrong or can Floetrol have that much of an effect? Any thoughts? The color is Swiss Coffee


Every manufacturers products have a different sheen to them , even though they may all be called "satin" or semi-gloss" or "high gloss". Surprised to hear that the Pro Classic was duller, as I personally always thought SW sheens were higher when compared to others. No comment on the use of Behr from me either, plenty enough said on that everywhere.


----------

